# Droid 3 ICS ROM or Best Custom ROM?



## kingnube1

Alright, I have recently rooted my friend Droid 3 and I have been searching around for an ICS port for the Droid 3 and have come up with no such luck. I found a version of ICS in Beta for my Dinc so I can only assume that there would be one for the Droid 3. If there has not been a port over for it yet I would like some suggestions from you members about some Custom ROMS that are stable and worth while on the Droid 3.


----------



## supern0va

This question has been asked many times in this fairly small forum. Recognized developer Hashcode has been working on ICS/CM9 build for the Droid3. It is in alpha stage and can be found here. http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/p/android-downloads.html?m=1

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## Seth H

For anyone coming here in the future, the above link no longer works. This is the new one:

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/downloads/motorola-droid-3/


----------



## pcpimp

Above link does not work.


----------



## itsRelay

He just switched blogs, after a bit of sleuthing..

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/

Re-re link for anyone else who needs it.. The 'Downloads' -> 'Droid 3' section contains the two available ROMs. If you hit 'How-To Safestrap' it will take you to an instructions section on how to safestrap the device and how to flash the ROM thereafter.


----------

